# AF after BFN



## CK78

Hi all

I had a BFN on 3rd june and had a very short light af next day (lighter that i expected after 2 weeks on cyclogest!) - ever since i have had af type aches - nothing bad just aware of that area......does that make sense??!! anyway last week i phoned the clinic and the nurse advised me to do a hpt which was neg and she said to wait for next af ---- basically what i am asking is has anyone else experienced similar after a failed tx? The nurse thought it could be just the effects of the tx cycle but i am just a bit concerned. 

cheers
clare


----------



## saphy75

hi clare25 

after my first ivf cycle failed my periods went a very irregular i had to go on the pill so i could start this tx, i think all the drugs mess you up and it takes a couple of months to get back to normal. i know it is very distressing as you probably just want to get back to normal (i know i did) hope you are feeling better soon.

luv pam


----------



## Catspyjamas

Ladies, I posted this on the Negative Cycle board but have got no responses so I'm seeing if I have more luck on here.

Today is my official test day after my first IVF.  I started spotting on day 8 and stupidly allowed myself to believe it was implantation bleeding.  It continued on day 9 and day 10 so by that stage I'd started to get worried.  I wasn't, however, completely ready for full AF arriving on day 11.  I phoned my clinic and they told me to stop the cyclogest and test anyway today - BFN unsurprisingly.

My questions is, AF was heavy the 24 hours Thursday pm - Friday pm with quite a few clots.  Since then its been very light, red blood but very watery (sorry TMI) and there's been hardly anything since last night.  Today, there's really nothing, even when I wipe.  I've had no AF pains at all and none of my usual PMT symptoms.  I've read on other posts that everyone else seems to have really heavy bleeding for a few days and awful pains and then AF lasting for about a week.  Do you think this means that my lining was rubbish, and that's why the IVF failed?  Or has anyone else had an AF like this after a failed cycle?  My normal AF is usually much worse than this.

Your help would be much appreciated.  Many thanks xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya hun

I cant answer ur question darlin

Just wanted to send a  and  ur post in case any other ladies are able to help with ur question

Take care 
thinking of u
Emxx


----------



## MissTC

Hi Catspj's
How are you today? Hope you are feeling a bit better honey.  
Just wanted to let you know that my bleed after both of my last 2 IVF's cycles was very similar to yours. In fact, probably much lighter. I didn't start to bleed until 4 days after my test date (the clinic made me do two more tests which was heartbreaking cos I knew in my heart it was BFN but I couldn't help that little bit of false hope when they said that!). Anyway, when I did eventually bleed it was only heavy for the first day, the second and third days it was awful (sorry TMI but althouhg it was very light, it was brown and very clotty) and then it stopped altogether! So, I don't think it means anything that your AF wasn't too heavy and didn't last that long honey. I think the drugs we take affect our systems in different ways, which is why some women have painful, heavy AF's. 
Sorry not to be more help to you 
Sending you a big 
Love
Tracy[br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 07:30PS have blown you some bubbles honey to wish you love and positive thoughts x   [br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 07:31Bump


----------



## A1979

Hi everyone

I had my last gestone injection on Sunday 19 June and was told to expect AF within the next few days.  I am usually really heavy.  Sorry for tmi but clots and bleeding heavily for 7 days is the norm for me.  Anyway, she arrived on the Thursday but has not been in full flow if you know what I mean.  I have had a few bits of red blood but mostly brown old stuff.  I have basically had a day of light bleeding then stopped for a day, then another day, then stopped.  

I spoke to my clinic a couple of days ago and the consultant there said that he would expect me to have had a heavy bleed as my lining was 13.67mm.

Should I call them back and explain the situation?  I know from my previous IVF BFN's AF is usually always a lot worse too so this seems strange.  My HPT was defo -ve.

Thanks

Anna x


----------



## Juniper

Very sorry to hear about your recent BFN.

Sorry also that I don't have any good advice or info for you, but I couldn't bear to think of you sitting there waiting for a response to your post.

If I were you, I would give you clinic a call and ask one of the nurses - they are there to reassure you and answer your questions.

It must be so very stressful waiting for AF.

Best wishes

Juniper


----------



## A1979

Thanks Juniper

I rang the clinic and they advised me to wait another week and to do another pregnancy test.  It would be so much of a miracle if that showed up positive.

Good luck to you for your test tomorrow.  Sending you loads of lucky luck

Love

Anna xxx


----------



## collymags

hi Anna, firstly sorry about your bfn.  i too had a bfn but on 9th may, 4 days later had af, horrendous cramps for 3hours which i normally never get, then passed some clot like material, then only 2 days light bleed.  33 days later, rather than my normal 24, i had 2hours old brown discharge (sorry if tmi).  any decided to retest 2 days ago on the day due for our follow up appt and low and behold it was positive.  weird or what.  they scanned me and there's definetly a littlest of littlest beanies moving.  they think it was a bit of a miracle one, immediately after bfn,  next scan will let us know for sure.  don't know if any of this helps?


----------



## A1979

Oh my god - that is unbelievable!  Congratulations!!

I started spotting on the Thursday then had horrendous pains on the Saturday (much worse than usual) and have just had bits of bright red blood here and there but mostly old.  Sorry for tmi but usually I am so heavy I have to change every 2 hours at least for a good 4 days. 

I am going to do a test tonight when I get in but reckon it will be negative.  God, please please please let me have some luck tho and a positive!  I am now back to having imaginary symptoms again so need to do a test to get it out of my mind!

Once again congrats. xx


----------



## Juniper

Collymags - that's wonderful. What a rollercoaster.

Anna1979 my fingers are so crossed for you.  

I am going out of my mind at the moment...have been able to think of nothing else. Usually my cycles are 30 days long, but I've changed my ticker twice to make the cycle longer just to stop myself testing. We hardly managed any BMS this month cos DH was away and I have absolutely NO pg symptoms. But even so, my hopes are sooooooooooooooooooo high now and I am so scared of testing.

Good luck tonight

Juniper


----------



## A1979

Its absolutely awful isnt it.  I am a persistent tester but next time I wont be.  I am going to leave it completely because on all of my cycles I have tested regularly and BFN.

Really do hope its a positive for you tomorrow.

Loads of luck and dust xxxx


----------



## Juniper

Hope you are okay Anna1979. 

Juniper


----------



## A1979

Hi girls

Well AF still not here properly.  Did a test and it was a BFN.

During my wait I tested early a few times.  I had to hide them from DP and then when I went to put them in the bin on one there was a feint line (it wasnt there within the times that they advised so presume it was a saturation line) but last nights test didnt even bring one of those out.

I just want AF to be normal.  Been spotting for a week now and want to start BDing again!!!

Thanks for asking about me Juniper - the support on here is lovely.  Have you tested yet  Big fat positive vibes chick x

Love

Anna


----------



## Juniper

Really sorry about your news Anna1979...our bodies certainly play some very cruel tricks on us.



Wishing you a speedy recovery from this sadness and disappointment, and for AF to get going properly so you can start moving forward again.

I haven't tested. My Dh talked me out of it. He says our chances of having conceived last month were next to nil and that it is most likely that coming off clomid has messed me up. I can't face a BFN right now, so I'm just going to leave it and if AF hasn't started in another week will think again.

Thanks for your support.  I'm really sorry things didn't work out for you this time babe. Take good care of yourself until you are feeling a bit better.
    
Love
Juniper
x


----------



## A1979

Juniper 

I can understand you not wanting to test.

I really hope that it works for you soon.  It takes such a toll on us doesnt it and its really not fair.  I work with Substance Misusers and it breaks my heart to see people who abuse their bodies and dont even want children, fall pregnant so easily.  Our time will come tho Juniper

Much love

Anna x


----------



## Juniper

Hi Anna,

Hope you are feeling okay today.

Just wanted to let you know, I got a BFN last night too. I actually feel fine about it though. I think it was the suspense that was killing me.
Thanks for your encouragement.

lots of love

Juniper


----------



## A1979

Really sorry you got a BFN.  Just be gentle with yourself because the upset might creep up on you over the next few days.

I have just had an almighty row with the office bully.  She is an admin officer so not above me, infact I am above her.  She made a comment to someone else that I had signed in 7 minutes earlier.  Its not a time sheet its for incase of fire.  So I told her I had matched my watch to the office clock and it wont happen again.  She just smirked at me and I lost it completely! Never done anything like that in my life at work.  I was hysterically crying and telling her what a bully she is and she isnt going to bully me!  Crikey.  Sat here still sniffling!

So be aware - you might think you are ok now chick but it can catch you unawares.

Sending you huge hugs and strong vibes to keep you going

Much love

Anna x


----------



## Juniper

Anna, if you've never done anything like that before in your working life, then you're doing damn well.

I've once had a screaming match across the office with my boss and called him a pain in the ass (he later promoted me )

Good for you for saying something. Officious people like that need putting in their place.

And thanks for the advice. You're right...I will be careful. MIL arriving tonight, so don't want to fly off the handleor anything.

We are all on your side  and thanks so much for replying when you are in the middle of a s*itt* day.

Lots of Love and hang in there

Juniper
x


----------



## Chandy30

Hi girls

I got a BFN yesterday and started bleeding before we got the results.....TMI COMING...........well today i have been losing big clots (2 about the size of my palm)....................is this normal?  I am also in agony, i normally have bad af pains but painkillers sort this out however they aren't touching the pain at all  

C x


----------



## xxTonixx

Channy hunny my AF after my BFN was perfectly normal.  I am not a pro but if it was me I would try and speak to a medical proffesional just to confirm all is ok!

Love and hugs sweetie

Toni


----------



## sunny24

hi channy,  after my BFN i was in agony too hun, so much so i went to the docs 3 times in one day, sorry tmi  i also was very very heavy and losing clots like halfthe size of a slices of bread .  must be something they do to you in leeds,  however the next day my pain had gone and was just like a normal af,  if i was you i would just go to docs and get it cheaked out however i am sure you will be ok    (s**t this ivf lark isnt it   )

i hope your ok hun i fell for you love ya lots sam xxxx


----------



## sarah16

We found out we had a bfn 5 days ago.  Af started night before last and has been excruciating.  Up all night and then yesterday very severe pain, coming in waves every 5-10mins.  Went on all day and half of last night before finally getting some sleep after 4am.  This morning discovered had passed some huge clots and other 'bits'.  Sorry if tmi, but wondering now if embies may have held on a little while before this happened?  I did have some signs of hope- just breast tenderness and tiredness, but these disappeared abruptly on day 14 post ec (didn't test until day 17).  If I thought I had been pg even for a little while I think this would help me figure out how to deal with the next cycle.  I know the pessaries may have given these symptoms, but why did they stop so suddenly, and is this horrendous pain just a result of the weeks of artificial drugs?  I get painful periods every month, but this is so much worse than usual.  Has anyone else had a similar experience?

Sorry for going on a bit - can hardly find words for the depth of this misery.  All that time, hope, and prayers for nothing.  Need to pick myself back up but finding it very hard.


----------



## beachgirl

Sorry I can't help you with this, just wanted to say sorry to hear your news. Hopefully someone with more experience/knowledge will reply soon.

I was due to test on Sat but AF came and it's been very heavy with clots and painful, apparently this is normal after treatment.  

x


----------



## saphy75

Sorry i can't be much help either hun  but i will try to find someone who can offer a little advice  

pam xx


----------



## bodia

Hi Sarah,

 So sorry for what you are going through.

I had a BFN from IVF in Jan, and had a very similiar experience. I thought I was pg and had many symptons, but they stopped a couple of days before I tested. Then tested negative, and AF started the next day. About 3 days into AF I had the most massive clots and loads of pain; I had never known an AF like it. I am convinced it was my embies leaving me; my acupuncturist agrees with me also.

One thing I find really hard is when you have a failed cycle, no one around you really understands. But if you have a m/c lots of people can relate and sympathise. I am not saying that one m/c are not worse, just that I think people in society need to understand how very hard a failed cycle is.

My advice would be cry, scream, rant, get drunk and eat choc for as long as you need to. People on here will support you as they understand. And believe that one day this will get better for us all, somehow.

Sending you lots of love and strength.

xxx


----------



## sarah16

I just wanted to say thank you all so much for your kind thoughts.  I am sorry to hear you have also experienced the pain of a failed cycle.  Going into 4th day of pain now which is unusual, hope this is over soon.  I suppose it makes sense that this one will be worse, but I just wasn't prepared for how much worse than usual.

I agree that the misery of a failed cycle is hard for people to understand.  We haven't told anyone about the treatment though, so no-one to vent at other than each other, and dh is being so good to me that feel I cannot burden him too much, as I know he is really upset too.  

I hope we will all get another shot at this and get good news next time.


----------



## bodia

Hi Sarah,

It's tough when you haven't told anyone else. I have told most of my friends, although most of them don't know many details. I have a select few who are excellent, and I am eternally thankfully for them. I have lost a lot of friends who have been useless I'm sorry to say.  

You will get lots of support on here. Also, have you thought about telling a few v close friends? Might help...

I am currently on my 2ww for my second IVF. I've had 6 failed IUI's and 1 failed IVF, so am praying this one might be the one!

Look after yourself - am here for you anytime.

xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sarah

 

I think it may be possible that you m/c.  A few months ago, I was 7 days late, which is unheard of for me, I did 2 pg tests and both were neg.  I later passed a big clot etc, suspect this was an early m/c.

I've read somewhere that if your body is going to reject the pg, then your hormone levels will have dropped already, so therefore you get the negative test results.  

As I've never had a pg, I looked on this quite positively, because it showed that I could - strange but works for me.

Best of luck with your next tx  .

Louj x


----------



## NICKY S

Hi All

I went through IVF and had a chemical pregnancy.  I have been bleeding for nearly 5 weeks now.  I have had a proper period bleed for about 1 week, but i am now bleeding a little bit every day.    Does anyone else think this is normal?  do you think it is just my body getting back to normal after all the drugs?

I suffer from endometriosis,  has anyone else with endo had this problem?

I am going on holiday in a week and i was hoping that i would of stopped bleeding by then but i'm getting a bit worried that its never going to end.

I am also going to start my next cycle on 2nd August, so i wanted to make sure my body was back to normal by then.

Any advice would be appreciated

Thank you

Nicky


----------



## Talitha (aka Pickle)

Hi Nicky,

I am also wondering this, having had a bfn last week.  However I had 2 days of bleeding quite heavily, and one of light and that's definitely all stopped. I was expecting a long one.

Everyone's reaction is different but if I were you I would definitely call your clinic as this is relevant to your follow-up and preparation for your next cycle. My sister had endo successfully treated and had a little boy after, so maybe look into it.

Very best of luck, I'm so sorry you too are going through the disappointment and sadness of a bfn, but glad to hear you are able to be looking ahead. 

Clare xx


----------



## NICKY S

Hi Clare

Sorry to hear you also got a BFN, its awful isnt it, but you've just got to pick yourself up and try again,  its really difficult though because your whole life revolves around the treatment working next time.

I have just called the clinic to ask if this is normal and they said everyone is different but they are not concerned that i have been bleeding for this amount of time as it takes a while for your body to settle back down.

How did your sister treat her endometriosis?  was her's really bad?  my tubes are blocked because of the endo, was she in the same boat?

Hope your ok

Nicky


----------



## Talitha (aka Pickle)

Hi Nicky,

My sister was in Germany and had surical treatment for it.  She's now back in UK and I'm not sure how readily they do it here.  I don't think it was severe endo, but also her dh needed some treatment too which was successful.

It might be worth asking your consultant about.  Have you spoken to them about your AF this time yet? I think worth checking too, it's the expertise they're paid so much for!!

Good luck, hope there's some light very soon!

Clare xx


----------



## Talitha (aka Pickle)

Hello ladies,

I had a bfn from ICSI no. 1 on 11th July and normally have a 28 day cycle. I'm still waiting for AF.  I asked about this last week at my follow-up and my consultant said it should get back to normal very quickly, but I'm now on day 46 and am really hoping this hasn't completely messed up my cycles.  My DH is hoping I might be pregnant (ever hopeful !!) but I think it's just to be expected that it'll take a while to get back to normal and that I might have ovulated very late this month.

Has anyone got experience to share?  The lack of a cycle to speak of feels very strange, I was very regular before all this started   Thanks all,

Clare xx


----------



## Celeste

Commiserations on your BFN.

Personally, my AFs always arrived bang on time after my BFN and my miscarriage but it wouldn't be surprising if things did get mucked up a bit.

Have you done another pregnancy test, just in case?  Here's hoping


----------



## saphy75

sorry to hear you got a BFN   

my af took ages to arrive after my BFN (can't remember how long now as it was 4 years ago now)   it did take a few cycles to get back to normal but then normal for me is anything from 28 -36 days and odd times they have been longer still  

i hope things get back to normal for you very soon

pam xx


----------



## Talitha (aka Pickle)

Thanks Ladies.  I haven't done a test because I know it's highly unlikely I'm pregnant but a little voice is saying to me what if and how amazing that would be and I just don't want the disappointment yet!

On the other hand I've just bought a clearblue fertility monitor (excellent deal on Amazon!) so I'm armed with ammunition when she does arrive !!! 

Thanks!
Clare xx


----------



## w.axl.rose

Talitha (aka Pickle) said:


> I had a bfn from ICSI no. 1 on 11th July and normally have a 28 day cycle. I'm still waiting for AF. I asked about this last week at my follow-up and my consultant said it should get back to normal very quickly, but I'm now on day 46 and am really hoping this hasn't completely messed up my cycles. My DH is hoping I might be pregnant (ever hopeful !!) but I think it's just to be expected that it'll take a while to get back to normal and that I might have ovulated very late this month.
> 
> Has anyone got experience to share? The lack of a cycle to speak of feels very strange, I was very regular before all this started  Thanks all,
> 
> Clare xx


Hi Clare

I had a similar experience after my last ICSI cycle, i was always very regular 28/29 days which increased to 31/32 after my first 2 cycles then after my 3rd i ended up phoning my clinic and got a norethisterone prescription as i was 54 days with no sign of af

I'm now on my 4th cycle and had to have norethisterone again as i didnt have an af whilst on D/R - a scan showed that i had a couple of cysts on my ovary - not sure if thats what was causing the delay or not


----------



## CLshark

This was our first negative cycle and I'm desperate to start our 3rd ICSI cycle but have been told by the clinic that I have to wait for my 3rd AF before I can book in.

My 1st AF arrived a couple of days after stopping the Cyclogest. I've started using several ovulation predictor tests for the first time (saliva and urine tests)  and there have been no signs of me ovulating yet this month. I've not had my usual post ovulation stabbing pains either. Was hoping to ttc naturally (we have male factor, so it's a long shot!) but feeling quite demotivated by it all now. 

When my periods returned after having Ben, I regularly felt ovulation pains and my cycle was mostly 25 days, so am now worried that this AF will be very late. I don't want to wait many months before starting our next cycle. I wanted to start Nov/Dec. The hope of another baby is all that is keeping me going at the moment.

Also, for just over 2 weeks after the BFN, I had aches in my ovaries. It was especially bad when I went swimming or after a long walk. They weren't particularly painful and have more or less stopped now. 

Is this normal? Anyone else had problems with 2nd AF?


----------



## Kizzy161

Hey there Carol,

Sorry to hear about your BFN and the loss of Ben, how awful for you.

Quite a lot of clinics recommend 3 AFs between attempts, but not all of them.  Personally, I think it's a good thing, giving your body time to get back to normal and repair itself, IVF is a bigger deal physically than a lot of us give it credit for.

I had a late cycle after my first post IVF BFN too, I don't think it's unusual, nor the pains.

Good luck next time.

Karen xx


----------



## Illy

I did the HPT yesterday eve and had a BFN, and today my AF is not really starting but get this dark brown smear.  Have any of you had this?
I don't really want to call the clinic for a scan, until AF comes through.


----------



## saphy75

sorry i can't help with your question hun but i wanted to send you a big   and say how sorry i am you got a BFN  

pam xx


----------



## Tessie*

Hi,

I have also just had a BFN! I had really bad cramping on Friday night and brown bleeding started straight away. I knew instantly it was over and sure enough I tested on Monday and there wasn't even a sniff of a positive line. I didn't even bother going for my blood test and when I spoke to the clinic they agreed.

I did however get get a call from the clinic today to see how I was and I told them about the dark bleeding and they said to call them in a few days if it doesn't get redder. What does that mean? I know it hasn't worked, but that kind of message thinks there may just be a chance! Now I am confused!

It's just a cruel game!

I hope you are OK Elona xx


----------



## crazychic

Hi ya  i also got a bfn  this morning  but since last night Ive been getting (tmi) a brown bleed with the little bit of pink/red 
which i never ever get  I'm having a few twinges  but other than that nothing ....
so i called the clinic explained everything to them and they told me to just stop all medication  i just felt like i was on a convaoer belt and they just  were not intrested ..
best bit is  i had acupuncture last night and she said look i swear your pregnant  but Ive lost hope  as the clinic dont seem intrested so  maybe i should just let go


----------



## wright1

I had a BFN on saturday. Sorry if TMI but I had brown discharge for two days weds/thurs and then af type bleeding on friday for only about 12 hours, with nothing since. My clinic says this can be normal. On my last cycle that wa negative I had normal AF 3 days after BFN. 

Has anyone else had such a short AF after treatment?

thanks
x


----------



## Ernie2008

I've had this a couple of times.  Just had out 8th fail and my perio d has been more or less as you say yours was - maybe slightly longer but very brown!  OTD not till Monday - DH holding out for a +ve bless him - he's always like that - sadly, I know my body much better than that and know it's just part of the process doing the test now.  I hope you're managing to feel a bit better -- a BFN an absolutely terrible realisation especially after all the hope and effort that goes into getting that far.  We've hardly been able to function since last Wed when we tested - I didn't get dressed till gone lunch time today.  still, we will start to feel a bit better soon - it's just a matter of time and allowing yourself to feel however it is you feel  

All the best for whatever you decide to do next

x


----------



## wright1

Thanks for your reply. so sorry that things have not worked out for you this time. It's so hard  
xx


----------



## jenny80

Hi

No words of advise - just sending you a big hug!!!!

sorry to hear about your BFN.

THINKING OF YOU

Jenny


----------



## Shortiesmith

I know everyone is different, but I am wondering when I can expect AF to arrive? I am now 20 dpEC and still have no sign. I tested BFN on Monday and retested on Weds as per my clinic's advice and took the last Cyclogest on Tuesday night. This is my first IVF so I just don't know what to expect and I just don't feel like it's going to start anytime soon. My cycles are naturally regular but obviously the meds will mess everything up. 

So sorry everyone here has to be here


----------



## NikNik

hi shortie,

i would say that it should have started by now, but the drugs do mess your systems around.  Get back to your clinic and ask for a blood test or something, they should be able to advise you further.

Nik xx


----------



## laura2

Hi all

im in a familiar position....

got my bfn on sunday ......

on tuesday got bad cramps brown blood then turned to heavy red blood
wednesday blood eased off and had stopped had nothing wednesday night/ thursday morning

im confused any help?!!? xx


----------



## wright1

Had the one day of red bleeding and took another test a few days later and still a BFN. That was 29 days ago, now waiting for AF, hope it isn't twice as bad   

Not sure this helps but wanted to say you are not alone  
x


----------



## SaSaSee

Hi all,

Following the transfer of 2 embryos at a Madrid clinic where we had egg donation, I received my results last Thursday of a BFN. We have 2 frozen and will try again. However, since Saturday I have been doubled up with pain as AF came on....the cramps are at times unbearable. I know my body is readjusting to no Cyclogest and Oestradiol but no one mentioned the pain! If there are other ladies out there who have had ET and experienced something similar after a BFN  I would be grateful to hear from you.

Also, the clinic said we could begin right away to prepare for the next ET of the frosties. What have most of you done? Waited a month or begun immediately? I am still thinking about it.

I find myself very tearful at times and am sure DP is despairing a bit at finding me crying every few hours. I think of myself as an optimistic and upbeat person but this has left me feeling quite bereft.

Hope everyone else is coping wherever you find yourselves on this journey. Big   to all.

Sxx


----------



## katie c

so sorry to hear about your BFN  

with my first one i was in a lot of pain and the bleeding was pretty heavy too. however it did only last 2-3 days and it just went away as suddenly as it came

the second one didn't really hurt and the bleeding wasn't nearly as bad. whether that meant the first time the embryos got further along before being rejected, or it was just hormonal i've no idea


----------



## charlie_44

Hi, 

Sorry to hear you got a BFN   I know how you're feeling as we've just had another recent one to  

My AF cramps tend to be worse now than they were before treatment started though they're still not unbearable but I never did get it bad.  I bled heavier after my BFN for the medicated IUI than the IVF I've just done, possibly as my lining was a bit thicker then.  I've also read that AF can get worse the more you have treatment but i guess it's different for everyone.

As for being tearful it's very normal hun as it's hard going through all this and when you get a BFN it's unbearable.  I got my BFN in the middle of Jan and I never thought I would feel better, i was very low but as the days go on I'm getting stronger and more cheery so give yourself time.

Love Charlie


----------



## Panda

SaSaSee - sorry to hear you got a BFN recently.    I got one on Sunday too  

My clinic have advised that I have two AFs before I start next round of treatment (but I having ICSI this time after failed med FET).  So I'll have this one, which I am still waiting to arrive   and will start d/regging on day 21 of the following one.

My AF after ICSI in November was normal.  I am yet to get this one but am expecting a corker as I was dosed up with loads of progesterone and I am definately full of PMT.  Might be worth asking at your clinic next time you go.


----------



## SaSaSee

Thanks for all of the responses. Next chapter in the saga....I tested with 2 HPT on Thursday last week and was BFN. I had the HcG blood test on Friday and received the results yesterday that said it was 22! Have had to rush back to the hospital today for another test to see where it is at...feeling very confused and a bit scared. As of Thrusday last week I stopped the progesterone, the oetradiol and everything and of course started drinking lots of caffeine etc. Now I am terrified that I was in fact pregnant and because of stopping meds and going "off piste" so to speak with my diet that I may have wrecked things. I have been bleeding and had horrendous cramping on Sunday. The doctor siad it is either a chemical pregnancy, a real but slow growing pregnancy or ectopic. Not really sure what to think, will know when the numbers come back from today's test.

Had to get this off of my chest, sorry for the me, me, me. Sending everyone else with BFN's a big   and   for the future.

Sxx


----------



## charlie_44

Just sending you some    

Let us know how you get on.  I   its a real but slow growing pregnancy for you


----------



## SaSaSee

Thanks all.....follow up is had another blood test yesterday, the hcg was 8.9 so it looks like I miscarried over the weekend I guess although the original hcg of 22 was low. It has just gone to show me how vital it is to follow the clinic's instructions and have the blood test, not to just rely on a HPT as I did. The doctor assured me that stopping the progesterone etc. did not in anyway affect what happened. They have asked me to test again next week on Monday to make sure the levels drop down to zero. I must say I feel MUCH better today physically, the bleeding has almost stopped and the cramping as well. What a rollercoaster!

I am focusing on the future now and when we will go back for the last 2 embies.

Thanks to all of you for your advice and support, it means the world.

Good luck to all on your journeys.  

Sxx


----------



## charlie_44

Ah sorry to hear that hun  

You sound quite upbeat which is good.  I'm glad you feel a lil better physically.  It really is a roller coaster ride  

Wishing you lots of luck for next time


----------



## blonde_one

I've OTD tomorrow but we know it's negative - been bleeding since yesterday - more like a period today but am also getting major period pains and back ache (I never get this normally).  Is this 'normal'?  I know it's hard to say what's normal but I'm never this bad with period ......


----------



## Cherry17

I had pretty bad ones myself plus had been sick on top of the pain, esp after first BFN cause I've been told to take progesteron even I knew there was no point, AF came in full, sorry TMI


----------



## Guest

Hi blonde_one, so sorry about your bfn    

I have to say that each AF I've had after a BFN has been crippling... I usually sail through my AFs with hardly any pain really.... so i think it is pretty normal after all the drugs you've been on  

Hope you feel better soon    

She


----------



## summer girl

Hi


Sorry to gate crash this thread, but I had a BFN on Monday, I'd had some spotting the night before so not surprising, however despite lots of backache I still don't have AF in full flow, just a bit of spotting, has anybody else experienced this, and does anyone know when AF will arrive in full flow?


Thanks


Summer Girl xx


----------



## blonde_one

sorry re you BFN Summer girl    fraid I can't help as you see mine started 2 days before OTD.  Hope someone will come and answer you soon


----------



## MissBabs

Hi all

blonde one - we've just had a bfn for our first cycle too, so was interested to see your question here.  I've not had any bleeding during 2WW but did have terrible AF pains last Sat (when AF would have been due normally).  I'm dreading getting my AF as all that progesterone is bound to make this a heavy one - soz if TMI!

Hope we all have better luck on next cycle       

Miss Babs x


----------



## Loll

Hi Blonde one
i also got a BFN at the end of May. Started spotting day before otd and carrried on spotting the day of otd then AF arrived the day after. i was heavy the day after that then just normal flow for a further 3 days. Due next AF in just over a week so am hoping it will be a normal one,  i have read posts of heavy AF's for a couple of mths after BFN's
x x


----------



## blonde_one

Had second AF early, last wed until yesterday (well only a drop per day after day 3) and it was nigh on normal.


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi everyone, 

Just wondering what others experienced for AF after BFN? I've had my AF for two weeks now and it's really heavy. Is this normal? Am quite scared as never bled so much before. Should I call my ivf unit? 
Any advice appreciated,

X holly


----------



## M2M

I got a  this morning after my first IVF cycle and my AF started yesterday. It is incredibly heavy, very painful, and thankfully I can take ibuprofen now I've done my test and that is helping. I also have a lot of clots (sorry TMI  ) which are much bigger than I would normally get. I am sure it's down to the extra thickness of your womb lining breaking down and the drugs in your system. So sorry to you all - it is a terrible feeling.  Having to deal with a particularly horrible AF on top of everything else is really upsetting.

*Holly* - After 2 weeks I think I would phone the clinic and ask for advice. It sounds like it's gone on a bit too long.  They may be able to offer you a scan to see why you are bleeding so heavily.


----------



## Loll

Well girls i am now day 2 of my 2nd AF after BFN and all is looking normal for me but then again the AF i had after BFN was normal so not sure why we all seem to differ but maybe its to do with the differnt treatment we have had during treatment?


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya people


I had a bfn yesterday after our 1st round of icsi, but as I havent started my af i have been told to keep taking my drugs and test again tomoro, I dont hold much hope of having a bfp though and im worried about my 1st af


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie c

Loll said:


> Well girls i am now day 2 of my 2nd AF after BFN and all is looking normal for me but then again the AF i had after BFN was normal so not sure why we all seem to differ but maybe its to do with the differnt treatment we have had during treatment?


my AF after my second BFN was just like a normal period. but my first was of the extremely painful, heavy and clotting variety. so i guess it's just hormonal 

sorry to read about so mnay BFNs on here.


----------



## Hhitchen

Just got my 2nd AF after BFN which seems to be more normal especially as my 1st one went on for so long! 
 to those with BFNs

x holly


----------

